# Looking for a house with land to rent Aberdeenshire



## LR2904 (18 June 2013)

Hiya,

Im looking for a country property to rent with land anywhere in the Aberdeenshire area considered, must accept pets as have dogs, reasonably cheap willing to maintain/fix fences etc

If you know or have anything please get in touch with details 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## guido16 (20 June 2013)

There is one in Strathdon on www.aspc.co.uk

It's £1200 so quite pricey but has 7 acres. 

Also www.stewartwatson.co.uk have some.

Depends how much land you want.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (20 June 2013)

Have you tried the big estates, Invercauld, Dunecht, Haddo, , Dinnet etc? properties aren't always as modernised in every case on estates, and so they may be more relaxed about the dogs and might have land available to rent for the horses.


----------



## LR2904 (20 June 2013)

Thanks for your replys.

I used to live on Dunecht estate and they always claimed they had nothing plus there houses fall to pieces!!! Just got in touch with Invercauld estate and they say that where they are is not a horse area so have no land!!!

Really struggling  need to find my mare a field by the end of July/Start of August....


----------



## guido16 (20 June 2013)

Do you need to be with your mare? Could she go in to livery or rented field somewhere separate to house?

Might be easier solution.


----------



## LR2904 (20 June 2013)

No and have looked at that as well but there is nothing available in the area, would prefer to rent a field than go to livery yard would be easier for me.

Area I would need is Drumoak/Banchory, just not many farmers willing to rent anything out for horses


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (20 June 2013)

Wouldn't your mare need company? Field by herself not really an option welfare wise, or is there more than one horse?

Drumoak and Banchory is a tricky area as its good farming land and also commutable to Aberdeen so high prices for anywhere with horsey facilities. Original post said anywhere in Abs, is that the case or does it have to be that specific area (in which case you might struggle more) or can you go further out?


----------



## LR2904 (20 June 2013)

There is meant to be a mare moving with her but if that doesnt happen I will be looking to purchase her a companion/horse for my partner to ride. She hates being on her own even when her friend is just outside the gate lol

Anywhere within reason as I it wouldnt really be practical to have her too far away for the travelling morning/evening to see her....


----------



## TequilaMist (21 June 2013)

Have you tried just knocking on farmers doors? Knew someone who got field to rent by doing this.They may have field that may be earmarked for housing(isn't everything nowadays)but that they could rent you it  for a good few years.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (21 June 2013)

Shame it has to be near Banchory, there's a wing of house plus grass livery (or more services if required) near Fyvie being advertised on Horsey Stuff for Sale in aberdeenshire page on FB. (but can see that might be too far away)


----------



## LR2904 (24 June 2013)

Curious so went for a look but cant see the ad on fb page


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (24 June 2013)

LeanneR88 said:



			Curious so went for a look but cant see the ad on fb page 

Click to expand...

I'll see if I can dig it up for you, they drop down so far so fast on that page!

Ooh here we go, 
http://www.facebook.com/groups/270096023025983/permalink/533203780048538/

If that Link doesn't work you might need to join the group if not already a member, as I can't copy the text. But it's Jo Baxter who is advertising it.


----------



## LR2904 (25 June 2013)

Thanks for that , I have joined the group and sent her a message for prices etc

Have also got a number for a farmer not far from me who used to rent out a field for horses but its now sitting empty so maybe he'll rent it out again 

But at the same time would need to get her a companion...unless I can find someone willing to share....


----------



## elr468 (25 June 2013)

You could try Sunnyside in Drumoak? It used to be rented out as a livery yard but no longer is. The man who owns it has a couple of horses and there's a fair bit of land. My horse was there for a while.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (25 June 2013)

LeanneR88 said:



			Thanks for that , I have joined the group and sent her a message for prices etc

Have also got a number for a farmer not far from me who used to rent out a field for horses but its now sitting empty so maybe he'll rent it out again 

But at the same time would need to get her a companion...unless I can find someone willing to share....
		
Click to expand...

World horse welfare in Aboyne could loan you a low maintenance field companion, that way if circumstances change, you know they always have a home to go back to.


----------

